# how long does it take for pregnyl to leave the body



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

i got a   this morning and was wondering how long it takes for pregnyl to leave the body my offical test day 

is tomorrow i had my last injection 13 days ago i dont know how much it was neither   

ive allso heard that it leaves the body at 1000 iu a day and that the standard injection is 10000iu so in this case it should 

of gone   if the nurse had give me more then i wouldnt be testing tomorrow 14 days past the injection 

would i   if you get my meaning    

please any feedback


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

YOUR PREGNANT     

Enjoy it sweetie


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi i think you are right, i have also heard that it leaves the body at 1000iu a day, so i think congrats are in order, WELL DONE!!!

  
   

Tracie x


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,

We test on the same date, how are you doing?

Tracie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your same question on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90052.0

The HCG injection can take up to 14 days to leave your body which is one of the reasons the majority of clinics will recommend you wait to test at least 14 days after EC....

Although HCG injection leaves your body _approx_ 1000iu every day...it is just an approximation and we all eliminate the drugs at different rates.

Ideally you should avoid testing early to avoid any confusion...

Keeping fingers & toes crossed that its a genuine +ve result  

Good luck for testing again...
Natasha


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks girls  

i rung the clinic today and the nurse said i had 5000iu 13 days ago so hopefully should be out my body im going 

to test again in the morning to make sure


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

In that case, if it was 5000iu 13 days ago then in my "non medically qualified" opinion...that its congratulations to you  

Take care
Natasha


----------

